

Verizon iPad SIM card deactivation  - js2
http://macmavenconsulting.com/blog/sim-card-deactivation-on-verizon-ipads/

======
mejackreed
So I have run into this same issue. We run summer research programs where
users collect data with iPad's using Verizon service. When I went reactivate
this year I had the same problems.

3 Verizon calls, 2 Apple Care calls, and 1 Verizon store visit later, I
finally went to the Apple store where they happily gave me several unactivated
SIM's. Unfortunately they gave me nano SIM's and I had to go back to get the
micro SIM's.

The Apple in store employees seemed more than happy to help me out, yet the
Verizon employees would only give me SIM cards if I activated a plan with
them.

~~~
js2
Good to know. After reading stories of several folks unable to get SIMs at
Apple Stores, I ordered a SIM off eBay for $4.99.

------
js2
Make sure to read the follow up:

[http://macmavenconsulting.com/blog/apple-lawsuit-
update/](http://macmavenconsulting.com/blog/apple-lawsuit-update/)

I recently transferred service from a third gen iPad to an iPad mini,
deactivating the old SIM card. I tried to get a new virgin SIM card from
Verizon in order to sell the old iPad with, but was told the buyer would
instead have to come into a Verizon store in order to activate new service.
This lowers the value of a used Verizon iPad.

